
Bruce Schneier's Skein hashing function is now in FreeBSD - atoponce
https://reviews.freebsd.org/D6166
======
hackuser
Bruce Schneier has done so much for security, including by his ability to
explain issues so clearly to the IT community and to the public.

If someone in the community of professional cryptographers and crypto-based
security is reading this, what is his position in that community? Is he as
prominent? A leader? A leading engineer?

~~~
dchest
This comment by tptacek pretty much answers your question:

"Schneier's career has an interesting arc that is not too dissimilar from that
of Eric Raymond, involving early modest-but-significant contributions to the
field (cryptologic literature for Schneier, open source software for Raymond),
then a marked phase of popularization and evangelism, followed by a full-
throttle transition into punditry."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5474372](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5474372)

I'm not from the crypto community, but putting Skein into FreeBSD seems a very
strange choice, especially because it looks to be motivated by the "Schneier"
brand. Apart from SHA-3 (which is already there), BLAKE2 would have been a
better alternative.

~~~
tptacek
I feel very bad about comparing Schneier to Raymond. It's not a valid
comparison. I was less clear on who Raymond was when I made it.

~~~
dchest
:-) Yeah

------
dchest
Why?

~~~
loeg
For ZFS:
[https://lists.randombit.net/pipermail/cryptography/2013-Octo...](https://lists.randombit.net/pipermail/cryptography/2013-October/005614.html)

~~~
loeg
Why did a straightforward factual answer, with citation, get downvoted? Y'all
confuse me.

